# Atomic Fireball Mead



## saramc (Jan 27, 2013)

Just started a mead tonight, hoping to get the cinnamon kick of that famous jawbreaker the atomic fireball...which as a kid, age six, I called it the automatic fireball!!

One gallon recipe:
64 oz apple juice
64 oz water in which 10 Harney & Sons Cinnamon Spice teabags were steeped in
Honey to 1.090, but will add 0.020 additional when the OG drops to 1.060
Pectic enzyme
Yeast energizer
Yeast nutrient-1/2 at start, 1/2 at 1/3 sugar break
Yeast: 71b-1122

Later:
K-meta
Sorbate
10 atomic fireball jawbreakers

Assemble all minus the k-meta & yeast in primary (bucket style), allow to rest for 12 hrs then add k-meta, allow to rest for 12 hours then pitch yeast per pkg directions and keep lightly covered, no airlock, not airtight, just lightly covered. Ferment at temp range indicated for specific yeast. Stir 1-2 times a day, dose with remaining nutrient at 1/3 sugar break along with enough honey to raise the SG by another 0.020. Transfer to carboy/airlock when SG has dropped by another 0.030 or by Day 10 of ferment--whichever comes first. 
Rest of plan: When mead has fermented as low as it will reach and it is clear, I will likely just drop in the candy, or heat a cup of mead and dissolve them. Will taste mead to decide if it can be stabilized at that point or allow to ferment again. 
*if no dose listed, refer to your pkg directions since all products are not the same*

The combo of the spicy cinnamon tea plus the atomic fireballs should yield a sweet cinnamon beverage.


----------



## oldwhiskers (Jan 27, 2013)

This is an interesting one, keep us informed.


----------



## novalou (Jan 27, 2013)

saramc said:


> Just started a mead tonight, hoping to get the cinnamon kick of that famous jawbreaker the atomic fireball...which as a kid, age six, I called it the automatic fireball!!
> 
> One gallon recipe:
> 64 oz apple juice
> ...



As I was reading your instructions, was wondering if the fireballs would dissolve on their own. Probably dissolve them first with a little water and heat.

Sounds like fun! I may have to try a batch!


----------



## Rampage4all (Jan 27, 2013)

I've dissolved the fire balls in a bottle of rum before. It was awesome put 20 in a gallon. They do sweeten the drink alot and nice and spicy. Will be superb with the mead I'm sure.


----------



## Deezil (Jan 27, 2013)

Sounds interesting for sure, although i dont know about actually being able to sit down and drink a glass of it if its too "atomic"... Would be fun as a dessert style wine though, im sure


----------



## saramc (Jan 28, 2013)

From others who used the fireballs in other recipes the 10/gal seemed to be the 'right' number, and then people were even adding cinnamon oil/extract. I want to avoid extract use so that was the reason for using the Harney & Son Cinnamon Spice tea for half the base, it is a very pleasant tea. I do have my homemade cinnamon extract to use if needed, but I do not think I will need it (added 8 6" quality cinnamon sticks to a liter of highest proof pure grain I could get, has been in pantry for a few months...nice!)

I am hoping the candy will simply dissolve in the carboy, I will find out since I will drop one in further down the road, just to see what happens.


----------

